# Digital Powder System



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been reloading for many years,weighing each individual charge.I want to speed up this process by purchasing a new combination scale and powder measure.Natchez has the Hornady Lock-N-Load for $239.99 or th Lyman 1200 DPS 3 for $249.99. The RCBS Chargemaster is $279.95.
Does anyone have any experience with these or any recomendations.????


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I've had the RCBS for about a year now. Hated writing the check, but it's one of the best things I've ever done. I thoroughly researched these 3 systems, and the RCBS was hands down the best- fewer complaints, and definitely faster. Natchez is generally the cheapest place to find it most of the time, but I seem to remember recently seeing a pretty good price at either Bass Pro or Cabela's-- might check that out.

You place the pan on the scale, and as it is filling the pan, you then take the case you just charged, and run it through your bullet seater. By the time you pull that complete cartridge out, measure it, and place it in your box, the pan is full and you're ready to charge the next case. Definitely speeds things up, plus the accuracy is excellent. 

Occasionally, especially on long grain powder, it might over charge by .1-.2 grains. Just throw it back in, and redo it. Also something I learned after having it for a month or so is: when the readout finally stops on your prescribed load, say 40 grains, you need to wait for it to "think" just a second, and then the real weight will show in the display. In other words it might stop at 42, but after a second or two it might correct to 40.1. So just wait until that confirmed weight comes up before you take it off.

Good luck,

THE JAMMER


----------



## brownie (Oct 29, 2005)

*SCALE*

i second the RCBS. I've had one for a year and i love it.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Chargemaster has been berry, berry good to me. For ball powder, its 100%. For stuff like Varget, its 97%. Loaded 250 rounds with some short stick the other night. Had all of 4 over/under charges.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Chargemaster....you will not be disappointed. I sure wasn't......


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Chargemaster


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Clean Sweep Chargemaster here


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I've got my eye on the same thing. Only thing stopping me is the "made in china" stamp.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes but the profit from the sale goes to an American company. So you would be helping out an American company. The little bit they pay those Chinese workers to build it is minimal.

Come on Bobby, help out the U.S. economy, and, oh by the way, get the *BEST unit*.

THE JAMMER


Bobby Miller said:


> I've got my eye on the same thing. Only thing stopping me is the "made in china" stamp.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Chargemaster FTW


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll go aganist the grain. Can't knock the other brands as I don't have exper. with them.

I got a PACT unit in the Cabela's Bargin Cave.

It has 2 units the dispenser and the scale (this allows for a small size scale so it can be used for other things). They communicate with IR. It has two dispensing tubes, coarse and fine rates. Takes two dummy throws for it learn. After that 0.0 to 0.1 gr accruacy.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I might be wrong but I think the 1st series of electronic dispenser/scale combos sold by RCBS were clones of the Pact side by side with the IR communication between the 2 pieces. I had the Pact setup and really couldn't complain, but Allison came along and took ALL that (and much more) away. When I went to re-purchase, the RCBS was a little cheaper and then later on I sold that one and updated to the current Chargemaster 1500. All are/were great scales but the 1500 seems to "learn" faster. Rcbs sells a set of precision "check weights" to verify the accuracy of any scale. These are not to be confused with the 2 calibration weights that come with the scale. http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=RC98990 It's comforting to know that your scale is "dead on" when your tinkering with the upper end of charge recipe.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep..."dead-on" and "upper end of a charge weight" need to go hand-in-hand........IMHO.

I haven't pulled the trigger on an electronic weighing unit as have most of you fellas, but it is only a matter of time and my quickly failing, arthritic fingers. I'm also not against acquiring new fandagled products because I don't trust them......well, for the most part.

I've handload for some 40 years and have seen the many positive attributes of faster and efficient in many new, electronic devices. Since my passion with varmint shooting started many years back, I have found that the Giraud Trimmer has been invaluable to me....perhaps the most time saving device that a high volume varmint hunter can acquire. Not for everyone I suppose, but while using AR's and sending some 1,300 - 1,500 223 pills out the tube in 3 days, I know that the reloading of these cases won't be nearly as time consuming nor difficult upon my return to the bench.

I also use a RCBS Uniflo powder dispenser when loading for my 629........ball powder only. It has no more variance than what many have attested to here out of their electronic dispensers. One does need to be as uniform in their "throws" and other presentations however, to keep those variances down, as opposed to the their electronic counterparts.

For metallics out of my long guns, I scale weigh each charge, while liberally using a RCBS Deluxe Weight Set as the foundation for the correct charge. I shoot alot of rifles and rounds each year and have not made the leap to an electronic as yet, but know that I will soon need to do so. Whether real or imagined, I do feel that (for hunting purposes especially) weighing each individual charge while proofing/calibrating often, gives me the best chance at the uniformity that I demand in a load. 'Course, one can proof and/or recalibrate an electronic just as often, but me thinks that I would be less apt to do so 'cuz it is electronic and human error shouldn't be a consideration, resulting later in a bit of, "I wonder if this charge is the same as the one I did a 1/2 hour ago.....?". 

I'm just built that way, perhaps most other's aren't.....lucky you guys........:wink:

No matter......from all the reviews I've read, all of these most popular electronic dispensing units have been upgraded and the results have become faster coupled with more accurate dispensing. I doubt that one can go wrong with any unit from these top manufacturers, but again from my readings, the Chargemaster seems to be the most compelling and least disparaged.

I also kind of look at such products as I do cancer research and the like. If I can hold out just a bit longer, then just maybe they'll come out with the "perfect" remedy or product. Then again.........nothings perfect.

Shoot straight and be safe fellas.................


----------



## noylj (Aug 3, 2010)

For the Hornady, go to
http://www.hornady.com/store/Lock-N-Load-Auto-Charge-dispenser/
I have the RCBS and the only "problem" I have is setting it on a shelf above the work area means that I have to stand up to clearly see the read-out.
It is always good to see if there are any videos on YouTube for what you want to buy.


----------



## ripdalips (Mar 20, 2007)

I have owned and used a Lyman DPS for almost two years now. I have loaded thousands and thousands of rounds ranging from .380 to .300 win. mag using all types of powders. I have not had any issues with it. I have read a lot of negative feedback from people on Cabelas site with this particular product. But I haven't had any regrets. Of all the reviews I have read, the RCBS seems to be the most reliable of the digital powder dispensers.


----------

